# Concerns about young goats size



## Big family- small farm (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello all.  I purchased two Boer/ Alpine X doelings last fall, born 06.30.2019.
They are each roughly 35#.  I have had some herders same they felt these are small for age and possibly had early illness or something to stunt growth.  Others with doelings within 5# of similar breed.  Looking for opinions on size, and is there a way to move the size along, not for meat but for breeding purposes?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 13, 2020)

I've never raised those particular breeds before but I have other breeds.  At almost 9 months old and 35 lbs I'd say they are undersized.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 13, 2020)

I would agree.  I, also don’t have those breeds, but my much smaller breeds are much bigger than that, and when they were of similar age.  My ND doe...is 37lbs at one year.  When I’m trying to put back weight on my does...please realize, I’m new to this, and got most of my info from books, internet, and right on here...but, I’ve been giving my does..who are in milk high protein feed.  A goat feed, BOSS, oats, soybean pulp, beet pulp, and sweet feed.  Depending on how much I feel they need to gain, is how I decide how much to do the ratios.  But, soy and beet are rich, so, it may cause the poop to clump...don’t stress...I did!!  It’s just from the extra rich feed.  If you cut back on those parts...the poop goes back to berries.  . But, this is what was recommended to me for putting weight on a doe in milk...it might be totally different for ones that are just underdeveloped.  I would definitely try some nutridrench or some jump start...I like to use that even when my kids are just feeling sluggish.  Usually helps them get an appetite, energy, etc.  perhaps.....    @rachels.haven , @B&B Happy goats , @Mini Horses ...will see this and come along to help.  They’ve given me tons and tons of help!!


----------



## Big family- small farm (Mar 13, 2020)

Probably why I didnt question, between winter and all my does are ND cross of some sort.  What is BOSS?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Big family- small farm said:


> Probably why I didnt question, between winter and all my does are ND cross of some sort.  What is BOSS?


Black oil sunflower seeds...you can get a 50 lb bag for about $20...  pretty cheap, and they love them.  Are they lacking in minerals?  What k8nd do you offer?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 13, 2020)

I’d definitely get a fecal run to identify any parasites.  Good nutrition is important but if they have intestinal scarring they may never reach their full potential size. 

Addressing any parasite issue should be your first step.  Good luck!


----------



## lalabugs (Mar 13, 2020)

First and foremost I would have a fecal ran to make sure you are not dealing with any parasite issues. Are the weights a guess or have you weighed them? 

Boer & Alpines are both big goats. I would expect a bigger goat at 9 months old. My slow growing ND doe at 6 months is 39.9 lbs.

What are you currently feeding them?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 16, 2020)

Big family- small farm said:


> Hello all.  I purchased two Boer/ Alpine X doelings last fall, born 06.30.2019.
> They are each roughly 35#.  I have had some herders same they felt these are small for age and possibly had early illness or something to stunt growth.  Others with doelings within 5# of similar breed.  Looking for opinions on size, and is there a way to move the size along, not for meat but for breeding purposes?


maybe its the breed. is he the only one small within the group? if he is. then we have a problem.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 18, 2020)

Big family- small farm said:


> Hello all.  I purchased two Boer/ Alpine X doelings last fall, born 06.30.2019.
> They are each roughly 35#.  I have had some herders same they felt these are small for age and possibly had early illness or something to stunt growth.  Others with doelings within 5# of similar breed.  Looking for opinions on size, and is there a way to move the size along, not for meat but for breeding purposes?


Hello! Hows your miniature goat? I hope he's doing well and good. have a great day.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 19, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've never raised those particular breeds before but I have other breeds.  At almost 9 months old and 35 lbs I'd say they are undersized.


I bet the bred is the reason for the size issue. but I still find that breed very nice still.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Big family- small farm said:


> Hello all.  I purchased two Boer/ Alpine X doelings last fall, born 06.30.2019.
> They are each roughly 35#.  I have had some herders same they felt these are small for age and possibly had early illness or something to stunt growth.  Others with doelings within 5# of similar breed.  Looking for opinions on size, and is there a way to move the size along, not for meat but for breeding purposes?


There are two sizes of goats, miniature and standard breeds. ... Mini-goats, such as Pygmy and Nigerian dwarfs, appear to be more common in urban areas due to the many local limits on the size and weight of the goat (the smaller breeds appear to weigh 100 lbs. or less).


----------

